#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Шедруб Линг будут сносить

## Глеб Иванов

Монастырь "Шедруб Линг" на Урале всё же будут сносить! Сейчас община обратилась с просьбой написать письма в различные инстанции, чтобы привлечь внимание властей.

Подробнее о храме.

----------


## Кокотик

Насколько я помнию, Шедруб линг предлагали новое место для строительства. 

Там где "община" построилась - у них нет разрешения на строительство от властей. Ровно так же как у "общины" нет признанного ламы. 

Знаете, Иванов, российские законы никто пока не отменял, они касаются и "общины" Шедруб линг, и вашей организации тоже. И я не очень понимаю позицию вашу и вашей организации по поддержке незаконных действий разных странных личностей.

----------

Айрат (19.03.2022)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

Да и пусть сносят, давно пора. И никакой это не монастырь.

----------

Айрат (19.03.2022)

----------


## Глеб Иванов

Монастырь разрушен

----------


## Кокотик

> Монастырь разрушен
> 
> [.ATTACH=CONFIG]24977[/ATTACH]


Ну грустно конечно, что работа людей разрушена. 
Но А) перед строительством нужно получить разрешение, а не строить где вздумается. Там насколько я помню, зона разработки месторождения. А в таких местах могут и взрывы производить, например. И Б) кто вообще из тибетских признанных лам отвечает за эту общину? Мне лично попадались люди, которые жаловались, что после жизни в этом "монастыре" пришлось лечиться у психотерапевтов. 

Так что у меня вопрос - зачем нам такие общины, которые строятся где попало, как попало, и делают что попало? 
И вопрос к Глебу, если вы не способны преодолеть вот это стадное "буддистов бьют" - то насколько вы вообще способны быть наставником Учения для других людей?

----------

Майме (27.03.2022)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> зачем *нам* такие общины, которые строятся где попало, как попало, и делают что попало? <…>
> И вопрос к Глебу, если вы не способны преодолеть вот это стадное "буддистов бьют" - то насколько вы вообще способны быть наставником Учения для других людей?


Вот это стадное «нам» преодолеть бы перед тем, как советовать другим преодолеть что-либо стадное…  :Big Grin:

----------

Ассаджи (08.04.2022), Дондог (17.07.2022)

----------


## Кокотик

> Вот это стадное «нам» преодолеть бы перед тем, как советовать другим преодолеть что-либо стадное…


М? А кто призывает преодолеть? Я что-то пропустила?

Что касается "нам" - то государственная (как и любая другая) общность вполне имеет право быть, как инструмент решения общественных же проблем. Просто нужно понимать, что является целью общности, а что нет. 

Например я щетаю, что ни нарушение законов государства, ни самодеятельные "монастыри" никому пользы не принесут: ни людям, которые очевидно попадают в очередную сомнительную тоталитарную секту имени одного человека, ни буддистам, которые потом будут вынуждены оправдываться за поведение этого "монастыря", ни государству, которое балансирует интересы разных групп товарищей.

----------

Кузьмич (27.03.2022), Майме (27.03.2022)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что касается "нам" - то государственная (как и любая другая) общность вполне имеет право быть, как инструмент решения общественных же проблем.


Тогда конкретизируйте, от имени какой конкретно корпорации вы выступаете. От государства? Вы чиновница? А если вы считаете, что самодеятельные монастыри не приносят вам пользы, то пишите «я», «мне». Не нужно делать вид, что вас больше, чем одна.

----------

Ассаджи (08.04.2022), Дондог (06.07.2022)

----------


## Кокотик

> Тогда конкретизируйте, от имени какой конкретно корпорации вы выступаете. От государства? Вы чиновница? А если вы считаете, что самодеятельные монастыри не приносят вам пользы, то пишите «я», «мне». Не нужно делать вид, что вас больше, чем одна.


Я уже написала, каким "нам" этот "монастырь" не нужен. Не делайте вид, что не прочитали.

----------


## Айрат

> Тогда конкретизируйте, от имени какой конкретно корпорации вы выступаете. От государства? Вы чиновница? А если вы считаете, что самодеятельные монастыри не приносят вам пользы, то пишите «я», «мне». Не нужно делать вид, что вас больше, чем одна.


А по какой линии эти "монахи"? 
Атарионовское "я духовный, мне все должны" такое же стадо, только "духовное"  :Wink:

----------

Гошка (28.03.2022)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А по какой линии эти "монахи"?


Да и не монахи они вовсе. Но это не повод осуждать их от лица несуществующей корпорации, и тем более от лица государства, в котором ты не живёшь  :Big Grin: 

Атарион не воображает, будто имеет право говорить от лица государственных или иных общностей. Тут его пример не подходит.

----------


## Глеб Иванов

> Да и не монахи они вовсе. Но это не повод осуждать их от лица несуществующей корпорации, и тем более от лица государства, в котором ты не живёшь 
> 
> Атарион не воображает, будто имеет право говорить от лица государственных или иных общностей. Тут его пример не подходит.


Я знаю нескольких монахов из этой общины, например досточтимого Аджана Лугмопу и досточтимую Тензин Янки.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2022)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Я знаю нескольких монахов из этой общины, например досточтимого Аджана Лугмопу и досточтимую Тензин Янки.


В буддийских монастырях не живут совместно монахи и монахини.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2022)

----------


## Кокотик

> Я знаю нескольких монахов из этой общины, например досточтимого Аджана Лугмопу и досточтимую Тензин Янки.


Аджан принял обеты и учился в Таиланде, помогал ему тайский монах, который живет в Питере. Это надо сильно включить воображение, чтобы считать аджана представителем вашего т.н. "монастыря".

----------


## Айрат

> Я знаю нескольких монахов из этой общины, например досточтимого Аджана Лугмопу и досточтимую Тензин Янки.


Насколько я понимаю, вы являетесь представителем буддисткого издательства Нартанг. Но раз вы издаете книги, то не должны ли вы быть максимально точными в формулировках?
Наличие пары монахов не делает общину монастырем. Можно назвать это буддисткой общиной или буддистким центром с невнятной аутентичностью. Даже приведенные вами примеры монахов, как я понял, принадлежат к разным школам буддизма и к разным линим винаи. Это нонсенс. И таких нестыковок с аутентичным буддизмом в Шедруб Линге вагон и маленькая тележка
Поэтому те, для кого линия передачи не является пустым звуком, относятся сильно скептически к данному "монастырю" и т.Санникову. 
А уж самозахват земли, вообще-то является административным нарушением, влекущим за собой вполне конкретные штрафы (см. КоАП РФ Статья 7.1.). Поэтому все пришло и к логическому завершению. 
Карма - это причинно-следственные связи. Причина - самозахват земли Санниковым и самопровозглашения себя ламой/монахом. Следствие - возврат земли законному владельцу и разгон данного сообщества. Вполне ясный кармический механизм. Странно, что вы, как буддист, таких вещей не понимаете.

----------

Дондог (06.07.2022), Кокотик (28.03.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2022)

----------


## Кокотик

Сейчас я так понимаю информационное подразделение ЦРУ, через своих агентов ФМПТ, готовится превратить Шедруб Линг в очередной символ того, как власти России "ведут себя плохо" по отношению к своему же народу. 
Потом в каком-нибудь "сейвТибет" появится заметка о том, как был "разрушен монастырь Шедруб-Линг".

По факту все, кто интересовался ситуацией, знают, что в Шедруб Линге нет монастыря: строения построены незаконно, на чужой земле, нет признанного одной из буддийских школ учителя, а люди, которые попали в "обучение" к Санникову вынуждены потом лечиться у специалистов. Итоги деятельности предприятия - отрицательные.

Как вы знаете, в последнее время общине "Шедруб Линг", была оказана помощь: со стороны тхеравады был обучен Аджан Лугмопа, и по-видимому со стороны махаяны обучение прошла Тензин Янки, региональные власти общине предложили новое место для строительства. Если хотят, то пусть строятся на новом месте, привлекая средства буддийских общин, или своих прихожан. Государство этот гешефт оплачивать не будет.

А если Далай Лама через свое ФМПТ намеревается использовать историю с общиной "Шедруб Линг" для того, чтобы написать, что вот "власти в России то разрушают буддийские монастыри", ай ай ай какие они плохие, то боюсь, что придется попрощаться и с ФМПТ тоже, как с иностранным агентом, который осуществляет деструктивную деятельность по отношению к государству.

----------

Vega (29.03.2022)

----------


## Кокотик

> А если Далай Лама через свое ФМПТ намеревается использовать историю с общиной "Шедруб Линг" для того, чтобы написать, что вот "власти в России то разрушают буддийские монастыри"


Вообще говоря позиция ФМПТ и Далай Ламы выглядит странной, поскольку ситуация создана именно с их стороны: бурятская школа Гелуг отказались когда-то признавать Санникова ламой, и поэтому он начал строительство без благословений и поддержки. А теперь с их слов оказывается, что его община - это монастырь.

Вы это уже. Определитесь, кому вы друзья.

Как дети.

упд http://dharma.org.ru/board/post601541.html#601541



> Храм то не снесли же. Санникову выплатили 26 млн., судя во Вики, для переезда. А сам процесс выселения власти аж с 2016 г. тянут.


Знаете, если Санникову мало 26 млн компенсации, то я уже не знаю, что и сказать. Ну разве что начать дело о мошенничестве.

----------


## Глеб Иванов

Я лично знаком с Аджаном Лугмопой и хорошо знаю его биографию, лама Докшит его учитель. Лугмопа из Шедруб Линга, это просто факт.
Дост. Янки тоже знаю, она наша монахиня из ФПМТ.

Я отвечал на то, что там нет монахов. Ещё там есть парень, который недавно принял обеты в Таиланде. Не помню как зовут.

----------


## Кокотик

> Я лично знаком с Аджаном Лугмопой и хорошо знаю его биографию, лама Докшит его учитель. Лугмопа из Шедруб Линга, это просто факт.


Скажите это тайской сангхе, которая считает Лугмопу своим монахом. 

Что Лугмопа был в общине Шедруб Линг, а потом ему помог Аджан Чатри, отправил на ординация и обучение в Таиланд, монастырем Шедруб Линг вообще никак не делает.

----------

Дондог (06.07.2022)

----------


## Глеб Иванов

> Сейчас я так понимаю информационное подразделение ЦРУ, через своих агентов ФМПТ, готовится превратить Шедруб Линг в очередной символ того, как власти России "ведут себя плохо" по отношению к своему же народу. 
> Потом в каком-нибудь "сейвТибет" появится заметка о том, как был "разрушен монастырь Шедруб-Линг".
> 
> По факту все, кто интересовался ситуацией, знают, что в Шедруб Линге нет монастыря: строения построены незаконно, на чужой земле, нет признанного одной из буддийских школ учителя, а люди, которые попали в "обучение" к Санникову вынуждены потом лечиться у специалистов. Итоги деятельности предприятия - отрицательные.
> 
> Как вы знаете, в последнее время общине "Шедруб Линг", была оказана помощь: со стороны тхеравады был обучен Аджан Лугмопа, и по-видимому со стороны махаяны обучение прошла Тензин Янки, региональные власти общине предложили новое место для строительства. Если хотят, то пусть строятся на новом месте, привлекая средства буддийских общин, или своих прихожан. Государство этот гешефт оплачивать не будет.
> 
> А если Далай Лама через свое ФМПТ намеревается использовать историю с общиной "Шедруб Линг" для того, чтобы написать, что вот "власти в России то разрушают буддийские монастыри", ай ай ай какие они плохие, то боюсь, что придется попрощаться и с ФМПТ тоже, как с иностранным агентом, который осуществляет деструктивную деятельность по отношению к государству.


Каким боком здесь Далай-лама, ФПМТ, ЦРУ и всё остальное?

----------

Ассаджи (08.04.2022), Дондог (06.07.2022), Осетров (08.04.2022)

----------


## Айрат

> Я лично знаком с Аджаном Лугмопой и хорошо знаю его биографию, лама Докшит его учитель. Лугмопа из Шедруб Линга, это просто факт.
> Дост. Янки тоже знаю, она наша монахиня из ФПМТ.
> 
> Я отвечал на то, что там нет монахов. Ещё там есть парень, который недавно принял обеты в Таиланде. Не помню как зовут.


В книгах вашего издательства также вольно обходятся с фактами, как и ваши заявления о том, что поселение(или как еще назвать данное место) из которой родом монах является монастырем?

----------


## Shus

Зачем спорить? "Буддистский монастырь" - это очень формальное понятие.
Основой монастыря является сима (так по Винае) - физическая основа сангхи, поскольку только на этой освященной территории монахи могут выполнять упосатху и пр. чисто монашеские действия (сангхакамма). Миряне и представители других традиций (и иногда даже линий внутри традиции) к ним не допускаются.
По разным винаям для учреждения симы требуется 4-6 обученных этому делу монахов со стажем.

----------

Айрат (29.03.2022), Нгаванг Шераб (29.03.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2022)

----------


## Глеб Иванов

> Прямым. Всем прекрасно известно, что Далай Лама находится в сфере интересов спецслужб США, и что его используют для борьбы с правительством Китая. Вот совершенно недавно мне линканули "новость" о том, как в китайском Тибете мол разрушили какие-то культовые сооружения. Подозреваю, что история наподобие Шедруб Линга, расчитано на то, что никто в фактах разбираться не будет: что никакой там не монастырь, что строения построены незаконно и на чужой земле, и что несмотря на все на это основатель общины получил компенсацию по суду.
> 
> И кстати вы так и не прокомментировали то, что Санников не получил благословение от школы Гелуг в Бурятии, и занялся этой самодеятельностью в Шедруб Линге. Ну т.е. когда Гелуг надо - они Санникова не прихнают, а когда надо - внезапно оказывается, что у него монастырь.
> 
> Какая то позиция у школы Гелуг неискренняя получается.


Я не имею никакого отношения ни к Бурятии, ни к Санникову, поэтому не могу это прокомментировать.

----------


## Глеб Иванов

> В книгах вашего издательства также вольно обходятся с фактами, как и ваши заявления о том, что поселение(или как еще назвать данное место) из которой родом монах является монастырем?


Можете называть храмом. Или поселением. Новость не об этом.

А каких фактах с которыми вольно обошлись речь?

----------


## Айрат

> Можете называть храмом. Или поселением. Новость не об этом.
> 
> А каких фактах с которыми вольно обошлись речь?


Я о вашей непонятной настойчивости в желании назвать данное поселение (пусть будет так) "буддистким монастырем". И новость как раз из-за этого и получается фейковой. В реальности новость в возврате самовольно занятой земли законному владельцу. Поэтому у меня и возникли сомнения в адекватности книг вашего издания. 
Shus выше очень четко дал определение, что может называться буддистким монастырем. Не знаю как для вас, а для меня его точка зрения является авторитетной, он давно уже доказал свою квалификацию в буддистких вопросах.

----------


## Shus

Кто сильно интересуется этим вопросом, рекомендую короткую статью на эту тему. Тут на примере тхеравады, но Виная в своих основах очень консервативная, поэтому другие традиции вряд ли сильно отличаются.

Правила установления границ священной территории «сима» согласно Винае и ее комментариям

----------

Aion (29.03.2022), Айрат (30.03.2022), Дондог (06.07.2022), Кокотик (29.03.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2022)

----------


## Кокотик

> Я не имею никакого отношения ни к Бурятии, ни к Санникову, поэтому не могу это прокомментировать.


Ну раз вы не имеете отношения ни к лицу, ответственному за общину Шедруб Линг, ни к сангхе Бурятии, то какого вы публикуете эти фейковые "новости" про "монастырь"? Чей это по-вашему монастырь, какой линии винайи?

----------


## Глеб Иванов

> Ну раз вы не имеете отношения ни к лицу, ответственному за общину Шедруб Линг, ни к сангхе Бурятии, то какого вы публикуете эти фейковые "новости" про "монастырь"? Чей это по-вашему монастырь, какой линии винайи?


Мне не принципиально как его называть, давайте назовем община. Некоторых монахов и мирян из этой общины я знаю лично. На этой горе неоднократно проходили учения известных мне учителей. Этого мне более чем достаточно, чтобы помогать им сохранить это место.

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

